# Software Upgrade for CPU!!!



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/21465

Intel wants to cleverly monetize the overclocking space being used by enthusiasts or risk-takers.

Good or Bad?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, this is no different from Microsoft charging for the code to go from a Home to Professional OS when everything was on the disk to begin with. However someone feels about both issues should be exactly the same.

Except that it doesn't cost any more to have the extra programs on the Windows Disk even if people stick with the basic version, and it does cost more to build extra CPU caches onto a chip. Even so, aside from a possible environmental impact, that's exclusively an internal matter for Intel to deal with.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I think it's just cheap. I know its been going on for a while, but this is different because Intel will be charging us for an upgrade! Waay to go cheapo!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some processors are advertized as overclocking unlocked which presumably the buyer can find out prior to purchase and if they have done enough research about the products Intel produces could avoid the problem if the particular processor with overclocking unlocked fits all of their other requirements.

OTOH, the buyer could probably just wait a month or two and some overclocking enthusiast will probably create a hack and distribute it via an overclocking forum that can work around the problem.

-- Tom


----------



## markzdemetrez (Sep 8, 2011)

"Well I think it's just cheap. I know its been going on for a while, but this is different because Intel will be charging us for an upgrade! Waay to go cheapo!" Agree.

____________________
home cinema design


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It sounds like a factory approved overclock with out losing the warranty or risks involved in experimenting in overclocking.
If the price is relatively small....$10-15 or so, it might be a good deal.


----------

